# Bernard Herrmann scores



## dcoscina (Jan 28, 2011)

That recording is awesome! I've seen a couple of handwritten copies posted by William Stromberg on Film Score Monthly forum. That's about it. Pretty cool stuff. Stromberg is probably the closest thing to a film score historian/restoration expert we have. His company Tribute Film Score Classics has done a few Herrmann scores. Fahrenheit 451 and Mysterious Island are tow noteworthy ones and Battle of Neretva is also in the can and scheduled for release I think in the Spring. 

Bill is a very friendly fellow and he might be able to point you in the right direction. I don't think Sheet Music Plus or any commercial ventures carry Herrmann's concert scores but I would also check them out too....


This is a fan-slipping tastic thread with lots of score examples of various classics. 

http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/p ... &archive=0


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, I’ll check that out. Very surprising to me that those scores aren’t available for purchase and rental.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 28, 2011)

Once again, Mr. Stromberg would know best. I know he's done a lot of classic film score restorations so he's got Herrmann's original handwritten sketches but I think he does marvelous work at re-constructing all of the cues. Anna Bonn and John Morgan are the other talented folks at Tribute who make these wonderful recordings happen. All of them should be lauded for the terrific work they're doing in this field.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for that link, David. Great thread indeed! =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW, Shire's Pelham 1 2 3 is on iTunes. I'm going to buy it and look forward to this unique score. I have fond memories of that film.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 28, 2011)

Aaaawww, man, Shire's got balls the size of coconuts! Serialism with afro-ish funk! LOVE it. So FRESH compared to today's score by numbers *.





* FWIW, I include myself in that category. But not our dear Poseur, Troels, etc.


----------



## SvK (Jan 28, 2011)

jam werks PM me 

SvK


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 28, 2011)

PM after SvK


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 28, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> Aaaawww, man, Shire's got balls the size of coconuts! Serialism with afro-ish funk! LOVE it. So FRESH compared to today's score by numbers...



I so agree with you Ned. The scores from that era were so very fresh. Sure, listening now and many are now dated, plenty more seem out of place, but there was such a great open-minded spirit from composers, plus producers and directors and studios, where gutsy and creative composers like Shire flourished, and their work expanded the art of film scoring tremendously. 

You still sometimes hear that today in scores. But by and large there is so much control over productions, and mindsets are so conservative, hence the score-by-numbers you speak of today. 

I know, I know. o/~


----------



## tumeninote (Jan 30, 2011)

This might be of an interest. Although there is no actual score on this link, at least analysis is given. Author provides where scores were obtained in some of the PDF files.

http://www.filmscorerundowns.net/herrmann/index.html

Oh, thanks for mentioning the CD, I intend to pick that up.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 19, 2011)

You're not likely to find them anywhere Ned. I've seen a couple myself only because of certain affiliations but they are incomplete and more interesting from a historical perspective.

I'd try to communicate with Bill Stromberg on everything Herrmann. He's probably the best film score historian we have at the moment and his recordings for Tribute Film Classics are stunning re-constructions of scores such as Fahrenheit 451, Mysterious Island, and the upcoming Battle of Naretva (all Herrmann). He's also covered The Sea Hawk by Korngold among other Golden Age film composers' works.


----------

